# Ranges Near Belleville ON



## odie442 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting archery so I was wondering if someone could tell me what clubs near Belleville ON provide lessons for beginners and use an indoor range for winter use?


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

odie442 said:


> I'm thinking of starting archery so I was wondering if someone could tell me what clubs near Belleville ON provide lessons for beginners and use an indoor range for winter use?


Contact the guys from Napanee Rod and Gun Club. Or shoot a PM to Nuge of Nuge strings here. They will point you in the right direction.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Saugeen Shafts in Peterborogh has a great selection of new and used equipment for the beginer. Lessons for everyone I know its a bit of a drive but a good indoor range and helpful staff lessons at different times all week


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

this link may help
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1609778
a lot of good people that can help you along the way


----------



## odie442 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
I knew about one in Kingston, but now I have a couple of options as well.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

timmer90 said:


> this link may help
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1609778
> a lot of good people that can help you along the way


Ah shucks Tim....just dont mention Tinker to the guy
Dont want to scare him off...lol

Andy


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

J & K Archery is at 841A Casey Road Belleville, ON, K8N 4Z6. A small pro shop and indoor shooting lanes is also on site and John and his wife are always there to help.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fixerman812 said:


> J & K Archery is at 841A Casey Road Belleville, ON, K8N 4Z6. A small pro shop and indoor shooting lanes is also on site and John and his wife are always there to help.


the last I had herd they have been closed for several years!! Are they open again? that would be good to know if they are open


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

J&K closed in 2002 and haven't re-opened. The only archery shop in Belleville is Chesher's on Maitland Drive. Not sure if they ever got their range going yet or not.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Chesher's shoots from inside a store into a trailer. But at least it's warm. They shoot Tuesday nights I believe. Napanee also shoot Tuesday nights inside the old arena.


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Odie 
Try Chesher's They have and on site Retired Olympic Qualified teacher $25 per Hr. The range holds 3 shooters comfortable at a time. Ben can order almost anything archery you would need.
They have been great to me .


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

Steve Elmy ( Rack-Stacker) had talked about a 3D range at his place? or at the Belleville Fish and Game Club?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

A new 3D course would be nice. If you hear anything about that let us know.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Another 3d venue would be awesome 
We at addicted archery in napanee have always shot on Tuesdays 
This is our fourth year for the indoor at the arena in York street
It's a safe fun family oriented venue that will accommodate approx 16 shooters at a time with additional seating area
All is heated and its always an experience!!!

Tinker


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Hotwheels
Whats your normal turn out? Would you have room for a couple rooks? 
My Son's in Kingston and I'm in Belleville. So were kind of looking for a neutral spot where he can try to best me. :lol3: From Time to time , 
Dusty


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

dam spell checker *"rookies"* not rooks. LOL dont know what a rook is!


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

We'll make room for a couple of rooks. Tuesday night from 6 until ? The cost is $10. Lots of fun and lots of help if any rooks need it.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Dusty Miller said:


> Hi Hotwheels
> Whats your normal turn out? Would you have room for a couple rooks?
> My Son's in Kingston and I'm in Belleville. So were kind of looking for a neutral spot where he can try to best me. :lol3: From Time to time ,
> Dusty


Normal crowd is between 20-30 shooters...lots of room
Starts around 6 and goes to about 11
Range targets are between 5-20 yards

Andy


----------

